
Show HN: Simple Responsive HTML Email Template v1.0 - fonziguy
http://github.com/leemunroe/responsive-html-email-template
======
fonziguy
HTML email is still way harder than it should be. So I put together this basic
responsive email template and just recently updated so there is better support
across more clients. Enjoy.

------
brianjking
nice, thanks!

